#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Прочитать текст (на японском?)

## Won Soeng

Может ли кто-нибудь сказать, что здесь написано:

TAKAGISM＠DATACRAFTは、2004年12月20日をもって閉鎖しました。

長年のご愛顧を感謝いたします。

2005年1月1日以降、TAKAGISM（http://www.takagism.net/)でお会いしたく存じます。



高木　敏光

takagi@takagism.net

----------


## Ассаджи

Примерно следующее:




> TAKAGISM＠DATACRAFTは、2004年12月20日をもって閉鎖しました。


TAKAGISM@DATACRAFT закрылся 20 декабря 2004 года.




> 長年のご愛顧を感謝いたします。


Мы ценим Вашу долговременную поддержку.




> 2005年1月1日以降、TAKAGISM（http://www.takagism.net/)でお会いしたく存じます。


C 1 января 2005 года мы хотели бы встретиться с Вами на сайте TAKAGISM




> 高木　敏光
> 
> takagi@takagism.net


Takagi Tosimitu 

takagi@takagism.net

----------


## Ассаджи

Переведено с японского с помощью http://translate.google.com/translate_t

----------

